# Synth Patch Libraries and Pricing



## willf_music (Apr 2, 2017)

Just a few questions for everyone here.

Would you/ Have you ever bought a patch library for a soft synth?
What determines how much YOU would PAY for a patch library for a software synth?
What would you be willing to pay?
Why do you purchase them?

These are just a few questions to get us started.


----------



## ghobii (Apr 2, 2017)

I've bought a few patch libraries. Generally I'm only interested in them when I first purchase a new synth, when I haven't learned to really program it yet. I find it's a good way to see what a synth can do beyond the factory presets. The longer I own the synth, the less likely I am to buy a library. $20 is the most I'll usually pay, unless it's very large or exceptional sounding, I might do $30.

A patch library designed with taking the synth in as many directions as possible, that also included tips or tutorials on how to design certain sounds would be appealing.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I think 25 to $30 is about the perfect range (see Vin's recent Midissonance soundsets for Omni ie) with maybe 40 to 50 at the very highest unless it's something extraordinary with say custom source content.

I also pay pretty close attention to demo sounds I can try myself, sales, intro prices, special prices for board members, and bundles.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 2, 2017)

It's always a bit of a crap shoot. Prior to Apple buying out Camel Audio, I was always pleased with the quality of sound sets they sold for Alchemy (even though that is money I didn't need to have spent, since everyone ended up with all of that content as part of Logic). Going the other extreme, I once bought a soundset for the original iZotope Iris, and there was one patch that was worth the price of the whole set. I still use it quite a bit.

I can't remember the last time I bought a set. The more time I spend with synths in general, the happier I've been with rolling my own.


----------

